# Bass Maltings, Sleaford



## theoccipital (Apr 7, 2013)

Many of you will have already seen some fantastic images of the buildings at this site in Sleaford, Lincolnshire. On our most recent trip we couldty gain access to the tower or spiral staircase. 

As it would be foolish to break the law, no entry was forced but access to a large section of the site is still possible. Spent a good 2 hours there and as we were leaving, a white van appeared and a figure unlocked the front gates.

Here are some of the images that made the short list, I hope you like them...

Would like to check the integrity of the walk-ways on a future scout...






The architecture of this buildings is very ordered and Edwardian.










Nice contrast of decades here.





Can't beat a good shadow. The light was excellent offering some lovely angles to the days visuals...





Wheres the foreman?





Just loved the sign, would love to own it but its not mine...





Amazing to see how the factory worked, here we see where barley was hoisted...





Ageing so nicely...





Everybody loves a smashed window...





Just missing a dolls head or a shopping trolley...





The lines in here are lovely and the way the ceiling is literally peeling off is a joy to absorb..





Close-up of the painted iron pillar decay...





Samem, same...





This appears to have been an area for poultry as we have dicovered. The factory was used for this purpose as well as vegetable processing in the years after Bass had finished their operation...





And then we found this...





Notice the boot on the left chair, right one broken. They were completely covered in cobwebs, feathers, shit and dust...





Similar to the previous area for poultry farming... 















This is the only number we found on a wall so is there others?




















We all like a dead pigeon...















Clearly a real thinker spent some time putting paint to canvas, I just had to capture their wit...





Thanks for looking guys and I hope you enjoyed viewing them as much as I did taking them. What an amazing place! Feel free to read the meta data in the photos to learn more... Rumour has it council accommodation is on the cards...
http://www.theheritagetrail.co.uk/industrial/bass_maltings.htm


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Certainly an interesting set.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 7, 2013)

MUM!!!



 nice set bud


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 7, 2013)

cracking report some nice shots there. thanks.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice photo! 
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## sparky. (Apr 9, 2013)

Great pics and report thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice to see a different take on the place. Some lovely light to work with too


----------

